# [email protected] 1/3/04 Game Thread



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Orlando (8-25) at Memphis (16-17) 8:00 pm EST *









Head Coach: Johnny Davis 

Starting Lineup







Tyronn Lue: 11.2 ppg, 3.2 apg, 2.8 rpg, 44.4% 3PT







Tracy McGrady: 24.3 ppg, 6.5 rpg, 5.9 apg







Gordan Giricek: 10.8 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 2.1 apg, 38.4% 3PT







Juwan Howard: 15.3 ppg, 6.8 rpg







Andrew DeCelrcq: 3.5 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 52.3% FG

Key Bench Players:







Drew Gooden: 13.1 ppg, 8.2 rpg, 1.2 bpg







Rod Strickland: 6.3 ppg, 3.0 apg, 2.3 rpg







Keith Bogans: 4.1 ppg, 4.0 rpg










Head Coach:Hubie Brown 

Starting Lineup







Jason Williams: 10.8 ppg, 6.4 apg







Mike Miller: 10.9 ppg, 4.4 apg, 3.5 rpg







James Posey: 10.4 ppg, 4.1 rpg







Pau Gasol: 17.5 ppg, 8.4 rpg, 2.1 bpg







Lorenzen Wright: 10.0 ppg, 7.0 rpg

Key Bench Players:







Bonzi Wells: 13.5 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 2.6 apg







Stromile Swift: 9.6 ppg, 5.5 rpg, 1.8 bpg







Shane Battier: 9.3 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 1.3 spg







Earl Watson: 6.8 ppg, 5.5 apg, 2.5 rpg


Key Matchup: Power Forwards
The Combinations of Juwan Howard/Drew Gooden vs. Pau Gasol/Stromile Swift
































* Things to Watch for *
-Bonzi Wells is playing well of late off the bench, averaging 22.3 ppg in his last 3
-Jason Williams hasn't been seeing as much court time as of late, partly due to the play of backup Earl Watson. Williams has played an average of just 26.75 minutes in the last 4.
-Tyronn Lue returned to the starting lineup last night against the Heat, but failed to record an assist in 35 minutes of play. 

Click Here for NBA.com's Preview of tonight's Game!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Game's about to start, Magic need to avoid starting out slow as they usually do.:sigh:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Keith Bogans is starting over Gordan Giricek. Good move IMO, Giricek has been struggling.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

14-9 Magic, T-Mac, 10 Points(4-4 FG) and a block on James Posey. Good start for the Magic.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Lorenzen Wright picks up a T.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

16-11 Magic, Juwan Howard(black hole) forces the issue and picks up the offensive foul, lucky he doesn't get a Tech.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

T-Mac has 11 points on 4-5 shooting, but he's 2-5 from the line:upset: 

On the other end, former Magic guard/forward Mike Miller has 4, Lorenzen Wright has 5. Bonzi Wells checks in.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Bogans hits a 3 from the corner.

Lue throws it away, dunk for Bonzi, 19-19, we're tied just like that. :dead:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Drew Gooden HUGE block!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

29-23 Memphis after 1:sigh: 

Bonzi is killing us, 10 off the bench. 

Bench Scoring: 18-1 in favor of Memphis.

Points in the Paint: 20-4 in favor of Memphis.

FT Shooting, Orlando 4-8, Memphis 1-1.

Shane Battier, 2 points, 5 rebounds, 3 assists in the 1st quarter off the bench.

Steven Hunter came off the bench and actually saw the court for once, he got 2 blocks.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Shammond Williams also seeing the court for the first time in a while, comes in and nails a 3.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Circus shot goes for Shammond, Bonzi answers at the other end with about an hour to shoot a jumper. 37-32 Memphis


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

T-Mac and Shammond playing well, but no one's playing D. 

Posey sinks a 3 after T-Mac is fouled on an attempt, but no call 

47-36 Memphis.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

57-40 Memphis 

It's a balanced attack from Memphis. J-Will has 7 assists and no turnovers, and is dominating without even scoring. 

Miller has 13, Wells has 12, Posey and Wright each have 7. 

T-Mac has 13, Bogans has 8, Williams has 7 and no one else is doing much:sigh: Gooden and Howard combined have 6 points and 4 boards on 1-9 shooting.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

60-49 Memphis at the half.

I said the key matchup would be the PF's, so far Memphis' PF's are dominating Orlando's.

Howard: 4 Points(1-6 FG) 1 rebound
Gooden: 4 Points(0-6 FG) 5 rebounds

Gasol: 7 points(2-8 FG) 4 rebounds
Swift: 8 Points(4-6 FG) 8 Rebounds

:no:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Memphis up 16, this one looks like it's over. 

T-Mac has 24, the only player on the Magic in double figures.

Memphis has 5 players in double figures, Miller, Posey, Swift, Wells and Gasol.:no:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

This team desperately needs some inside players. It is getting ridiculous. Sad part is, even though pretty much everyone stunk except Tmac on offense, the points were there. But they gave up something like 60-70 points in the paint to this team ... Probably about two dozen dunks. 

DeClerq seems to be useless lately. He isnt doing anything of notice on the court at all ... he almost might as well not be out there.

I think Davis should take a chance and start Pachulia now. He is by far Orlando's most aggressive big man. He cant be any worse than anyone else.

I dont understand this team ... couple weeks ago they looked great and were being led by Rod Strickland getting multiple double-digit assist games, now he is doing basically nothing.

Howard, Giricek, Lue, Hunter, and DeClerq have to go ... sad part is, none of them really has much trade value.


----------



## Reece Gaines (Feb 8, 2003)

the games over we lose again!

Here comes another long losing streak


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> This team desperately needs some inside players. It is getting ridiculous. Sad part is, even though pretty much everyone stunk except Tmac on offense, the points were there. But they gave up something like 60-70 points in the paint to this team ... Probably about two dozen dunks.
> 
> DeClerq seems to be useless lately. He isnt doing anything of notice on the court at all ... he almost might as well not be out there.
> ...


I think now's the time to start Hunter. Screw DeClercq, they were morons to resign him this year, and give Pachulia more time to develop. Hunter can at least play decent defense and block a few shots. Howard, Giricek and Lue have some trade value(certainly not a lot, but some) whereas DeClercq just sucks. This team is so frustrating...


----------



## Zeus (Jul 1, 2002)

i only got to watch the first quarter, but has Gooden learned to pass the ball yet, or does he still shoot every time he gets it?


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Expect a result like tonight's to coincide the rest of January's games except for the Bucks game *at home*


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Ah, we'll only win one game in a month. Because a whiney, disgruntled Raptors fan says so. Ok then.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Expect a result like tonight's to coincide the rest of January's games except for the Bucks game *at home*


Doubtful.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I was at the game, and I was disappointed that I didn't get to see Pachulia play live. I thought he was a major steal in the 2nd round, judging from his preseason play and from word-of-mouth. Instead, I got to see that bum Steven Hunter getting all the garbage minutes. Exactly when is Orlando going to give up on _that_ guy?


----------



## Medvedenko4Life (Dec 29, 2003)

One person that might help the magic right now is Menke Bateer....but i hear that their smart(idiot) gm is about to waive him and send his asss back to china


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> I was at the game, and I was disappointed that I didn't get to see Pachulia play live. I thought he was a major steal in the 2nd round, judging from his preseason play and from word-of-mouth. Instead, I got to see that bum Steven Hunter getting all the garbage minutes. Exactly when is Orlando going to give up on _that_ guy?


I actually think the Magic organization has indeed given up on Hunter, as he rarely saw the court in December. He had 7 DNP-Coach's Decesion's, and averaged 6 minutes per game in the 9 other games. I think at this point, since he has virtually no trade value, the Magic will wait until his contract runs out after the 05-06 season, and wait and see if he will ever become a legitimate post presence. If not, he will be let go at that point. I don't see him being released or traded(for what???) anytime soon.


----------

